# [verizon] What Jelly Bean rom are we liking the best so far?



## searayman (Jun 10, 2011)

What roms are you all liking the best so far, for speed and smoothness?


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Bugless beast

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

Not really any because there are no bells or whistles yet and some apps like beautiful widgets still don't work with it. I tried about 3 of them and I love jelly bean but I'm still on I c s waiting for 1 of the big boys to release a good rom with features

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

I flashed Bugless Beast and haven't looked elsewhere. I also paired it up with the jellybean lean kernel 4.1.0 and its very fast and smooth, also getting good battery life too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

otter said:


> Not really any because there are no bells or whistles yet and some apps like beautiful widgets still don't work with it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


?? BW works fine on JB...

And to the OP. Just goto the DEV section and look in the JB ROM threads. There are many to choose from. Not much difference between them all.
You have to try them to see which one will work best on your phone.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

otter said:


> Not really any because there are no bells or whistles yet and some apps like beautiful widgets still don't work with it. I tried about 3 of them and I love jelly bean but I'm still on I c s waiting for 1 of the big boys to release a good rom with features
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


It doesn't? I'm using it right now. All ROMs are basically the same right now. Just some might have slightly less bugs. Just to show even the features some have require little effort to add really (reboot options, overclock don't really have much to code in for them). Even switching music tracks with the volume button is pretty easy and required only modding 4 files (a few more if you want the options under settings to toggle it and volume wake), though I think I'm the only one that has grabbed it off of CM9 so far (not even added to cm10 yet for the unofficial release we have). Notification area toggles are a bit more complex, at least for CM they are. I was messing with porting them and in order to get most of the toggles working, it requires porting a lot of other code or leaving out certain toggles for now.

CM10 has lockscreen weather, if you care about that. Also has recent events listed on the lockscreen + reboot options now. They are also close to putting in notification widgets I saw on their gerrit.


----------



## NewAge (Aug 17, 2011)

Eos 3. Great battery life, smooth, quick updates and lots of depth in the team with many accomplishments across most devices. And they know it...

Includes toggles, power menu, battery options, overclock etc


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

I've tried them all and the one I come back to is XenonHD.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

Jelly Belly


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

nunyazz said:


> ?? BW works fine on JB...
> 
> And to the OP. Just goto the DEV section and look in the JB ROM threads. There are many to choose from. Not much difference between them all.
> You have to try them to see which one will work best on your phone.


My bad. Beautiful brightness isn't working. Home smaller home and the battery works

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

RootzBoat. Fast and stable

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## muzhik (Feb 4, 2012)

quarterinchkilla said:


> Jelly Belly


+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Xenon so far

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jlamb76049 (Jul 6, 2012)

Xenon with Franco is the fastest, most responsive and has given me the best battery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## czechm8 (May 16, 2012)

muzhik said:


> +1
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


+2

Tap'd out on my Gnex


----------



## Boss (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm using Jellybelly 3.6 currently. I tried BB but the battery life was horrible.


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

yarly said:


> It doesn't? I'm using it right now. All ROMs are basically the same right now. Just some might have slightly less bugs. Just to show even the features some have require little effort to add really (reboot options, overclock don't really have much to code in for them). Even switching music tracks with the volume button is pretty easy and required only modding 4 files (a few more if you want the options under settings to toggle it and volume wake), though I think I'm the only one that has grabbed it off of CM9 so far (not even added to cm10 yet for the unofficial release we have). Notification area toggles are a bit more complex, at least for CM they are. I was messing with porting them and in order to get most of the toggles working, it requires porting a lot of other code or leaving out certain toggles for now.
> 
> CM10 has lockscreen weather, if you care about that. Also has recent events listed on the lockscreen + reboot options now. They are also close to putting in notification widgets I saw on their gerrit.


There are two roms that have the volume functions that I'm aware of

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thats (Aug 1, 2011)

I am a huge fan of Bugless Beast. There really are no bugs to speak of it, besides flashing a youtube.apk to make sure youtube doesn't force close.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Jelly belly for me and my girlfriend and no real issues here other than a few things which Jake has fixed with updates.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm sticking with Bugless beast for right now. Not any particular reason, it just had less bugs than jelly belly when he released the first build. Since they are all fairly stock, you could pick any one of them and be happy i'm sure


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I've heard really good things about Xenon, give it a try.


----------



## davey11 (Jul 14, 2011)

BB till aokp drops.


----------



## flashback7 (May 4, 2012)

CM10 Skank (jellybro) always and forever Amen!


----------



## m1ghtysauc3 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm running Bugless Beast with LeanKernel. I'm really waiting for AOKP.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

otter said:


> There are two roms that have the volume functions that I'm aware of
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Oh good, I'm glad someone else added it. If only CM10 would add it (hopefully soon) then I can switch off my own bs I compiled in the mean time.


----------



## the901 (Jul 10, 2012)

Bugless Beast

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gunz.jones (Jul 10, 2011)

XenonHD right now. YJH is good as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

yarly said:


> Oh good, I'm glad someone else added it. If only CM10 would add it (hopefully soon) then I can switch off my own bs I compiled in the mean time.


The cm10 I downloaded tonight has volume music. I never saw it committed but its there.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

tiny4579 said:


> The cm10 I downloaded tonight has volume music. I never saw it committed but its there.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Is it a placeholder or does it actually work when you use it in a Music app is the question.


----------



## jjhiza (Oct 22, 2011)

Running Slim Bean alpha 4, with Franco's 384GPU kernel, and loving it. It's pretty stock (like all the others) at the moment, but the footprint is about half of all the other ROMs, and it runs smooth, cool, and with great battery life.

Galaxy Nexus - Slim Bean a4


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Liquid JB Alpha.


----------



## SD_Ryan (Jun 25, 2012)

Well, call me blasphemous, but I'm about to head back to ICS. For me, JB in its current state is not quite there yet. I've had too many compatibility issues with things (apps, websites, etc.) I use on a daily basis with not enough perceived upside.

While there may be workarounds, my Nexus is mission critical for work, etc. so I'm not always in a position to fix and re-flash when the next incompatibility surprise jumps up. JB just isn't quite right (yet) to be my daily driver.

I've tried:
JellyBelly
RootzBoat
SlimBean (current)

Google Now is cool, I guess, but hasn't changed my user experience all that dramatically. I've found the lack of Flash as well as general browser issues to be the biggest challenges so far.

I know guys will probably rip me for the above, but its just the opinion of a semi-competent noob. I truly do appreciate the efforts of our often under appreciated dev's.

Sent from my Full AOSP on Toro-VZW using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

> I've found the lack of Flash as well as general browser issues to be the biggest challenges so far.


ICS flash app works fine in JB.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Butternutz with the packaged kernel


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I miss the VZW forums.. ):

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SD_Ryan (Jun 25, 2012)

yarly said:


> ICS flash app works fine in JB.


Really? I must have missed the solution. Market says incompatible, there may be a fix beyond clearing the app data for play store, etc., but add it too the list of manual tweaks to get the Nexus working properly. I just haven't seen enough benefit from JB to justify the amount of effort needed just to get it as functional (for me) as it was with ICS.

Almost like dating a girl who's not quite hot enough to deal with her crazy streak...

Sent from my Full AOSP on Toro-VZW using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Have to get flash from your ics ROM backup or find someone that posted it. It works if you have the apk though.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

SD_Ryan said:


> Really? I must have missed the solution. Market says incompatible, there may be a fix beyond clearing the app data for play store, etc., but add it too the list of manual tweaks to get the Nexus working properly. I just haven't seen enough benefit from JB to justify the amount of effort needed just to get it as functional (for me) as it was with ICS.
> 
> Almost like dating a girl who's not quite hot enough to deal with her crazy streak...
> 
> Sent from my Full AOSP on Toro-VZW using RootzWiki


Just needs to be sideloaded.

Flash is gross anyways, idk why anyone's upset.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Knowpig (Dec 20, 2011)

SD_Ryan said:


> Well, call me blasphemous, but I'm about to head back to ICS. For me, JB in its current state is not quite there yet. I've had too many compatibility issues with things (apps, websites, etc.) I use on a daily basis with not enough perceived upside.
> 
> While there may be workarounds, my Nexus is mission critical for work, etc. so I'm not always in a position to fix and re-flash when the next incompatibility surprise jumps up. JB just isn't quite right (yet) to be my daily driver.
> 
> Sent from my Full AOSP on Toro-VZW using RootzWiki


+1 to that. Sucks being a grown up.








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jjhiza (Oct 22, 2011)

SD_Ryan said:


> Really? I must have missed the solution. Market says incompatible, there may be a fix beyond clearing the app data for play store, etc., but add it too the list of manual tweaks to get the Nexus working properly. I just haven't seen enough benefit from JB to justify the amount of effort needed just to get it as functional (for me) as it was with ICS.
> 
> Almost like dating a girl who's not quite hot enough to deal with her crazy streak...
> 
> Sent from my Full AOSP on Toro-VZW using RootzWiki


Here's the 11.1 apk. Works fine for me.









http://db.tt/qgywVXxS

Galaxy Nexus - Slim Bean a4


----------



## SD_Ryan (Jun 25, 2012)

yarly said:


> Have to get flash from your ics ROM backup or find someone that posted it. It works if you have the apk though.


Thanks. I've got the APK squirreled away. I started storing backups of my favorite apps after a couple I'll advised upgrades.

Sent from my Full AOSP on Toro-VZW using RootzWiki


----------



## SD_Ryan (Jun 25, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> Just needs to be sideloaded.
> 
> Flash is gross anyways, idk why anyone's upset.
> 
> ...


Necessary evil. For instance, a couple of my vendors/customers sites need flash elements for log ins, etc.

I kills my plausible deniability that I'm not working from the beach...

Sent from my Full AOSP on Toro-VZW using RootzWiki


----------



## SD_Ryan (Jun 25, 2012)

jjhiza said:


> Here's the 11.1 apk. Works fine for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, bro.

Sent from my Full AOSP on Toro-VZW using RootzWiki


----------



## SD_Ryan (Jun 25, 2012)

Knowpig said:


> +1 to that. Sucks being a grown up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To quote Jimmy Buffett:
"I'm growing older but not up..."

Sent from my Full AOSP on Toro-VZW using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

SD_Ryan said:


> Necessary evil. For instance, a couple of my vendors/customers sites need flash elements for log ins, etc.
> 
> I kills my plausible deniability that I'm not working from the beach...
> 
> Sent from my Full AOSP on Toro-VZW using RootzWiki


I avoid it if at all possible, but do understand.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## randroidran (Dec 14, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> Liquid JB Alpha.


Where did you find liquid jb? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

Bugless Beast

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## ronnieruff (Jul 27, 2011)

XenonHD. actually has some custom features.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## ronnieruff (Jul 27, 2011)

SD_Ryan said:


> Well, call me blasphemous, but I'm about to head back to ICS. For me, JB in its current state is not quite there yet. I've had too many compatibility issues with things (apps, websites, etc.) I use on a daily basis with not enough perceived upside.
> 
> While there may be workarounds, my Nexus is mission critical for work, etc. so I'm not always in a position to fix and re-flash when the next incompatibility surprise jumps up. JB just isn't quite right (yet) to be my daily driver.
> 
> ...


Get used to no Flash ;-)

XENON HD is pretty nice.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## g35james (Apr 6, 2012)

Tried 4 all jellybean and BB is the one until cm10 finish their work!


----------



## DAMAGEvINC (Jul 8, 2012)

Love jdkoreclipse NexusBean! 4.1.1 runs like a champ! No issues at all fast fast fast


----------



## wad3g (Jun 15, 2011)

CM10 SKANK all day. Actually runs great. I think it runs better than NexusBean, Vicious, or Jelly Belly. And this is alpha? I'll take it.


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

Rootzboat, but I'm biased

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DAMAGEvINC (Jul 8, 2012)

Can you post link for the CM link? I'll check it out !!


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

yarly said:


> Is it a placeholder or does it actually work when you use it in a Music app is the question.


tested and works in poweramp.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

XenonHD, but until the LCD Density Modder bug is fixed, I'll be sticking with rascream ics. Looking at 320dpi is comparable to looking at a 800x600 monitor on windows 98.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Really loving jelly belly with the black exodus theme. But as soon as paranoid android 1.7 drops I'm jumping ship.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XxNLGxX (Jul 9, 2011)

Cm 10 all day.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

imperivm said:


> XenonHD, but until the LCD Density Modder bug is fixed, I'll be sticking with rascream ics. Looking at 320dpi is comparable to looking at a 800x600 monitor on windows 98.


I did get this to work (kind of). You can use [Density Changer] to change the DPI, reboot, then open LCD Modder and download/apply the play store fix. 
Works for me.


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

No FNV love? I tried Rootzboat, Slim, BB, and FNV. Slim seemed smoothest and fastest out of all until I tried FNV. And with there latest release, very few bugs if any. I haven't found one. It may be my new main ROM with Gummy gone.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

ms0chez said:


> No FNV love? I tried Rootzboat, Slim, BB, and FNV. Slim seemed smoothest and fastest out of all until I tried FNV. And with there latest release, very few bugs if any. I haven't found one. It may be my new main ROM with Gummy gone.


Fnv?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thegratefuldead (May 27, 2012)

Slim Jb with stock kernel running perfect. lk hasnt treated me well on jb yet


----------



## ms0chez (Jun 23, 2011)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Fnv?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30061-romtorojb-project-fnv-fruits-veggies-a-community-rom/


----------



## Spaniard85 (Jun 25, 2011)

Bugless Beast JB has been running great for me!


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

Vicious was good to me but now I'm on CM10 nightly and its really nice.


----------

